# Bein-Fae Eldar



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm getting back in to the modelling side of 40k with some friends after a break and the new eldar codex really appealed to me. 

I have written about the Bein fae (my home brew craft world) several times and this seemed like the perfect opportunity to get their colours on the tabletop. The main colour is warlock purple and its newer iterations, with bone as the secondary. The aspect warriors will be painted as per the standard box art. 

There is a summer campaign being launched in the near future a my local hobby store, so my motivation will be at a high.

So far I have bought the Farseer and here is the progress.










And with the first lick of paint 










Hope you like the idea and if you have any ideas or tips for eldar please let me know.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Good luck with this project! 

How about a small introduction in the fluff behind your craftworld?


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Sure man, its still a project in its infancy but looking forward to great things

Bein-fae is a medium sized craftworld, currently located in the Jericho reach. They are optimists among a doomed race and seek to improve and preserve natural beauty wherever they can, often at the cost of removing the locals. The craftworlds halls are filled with lush and beautiful plants and wildlife from across the glaxy and it is home to the fabled crystal forest, the main civilian habitat where the structures and dwelling are found high in the forest treetops.

Bein-fae Farseers are exceptionally gifted at sensory scrying, whereby they will actually live the vision in their minds. This is both a gift and a curse. It allows for unprecedented accuracy and clarity of warnings or divinations, but the same gift can often cause the farseer to experience their own death or the death of their craftworld many times over, it is so real to them that some minds simply shut down and the body soon follows, The few who can learn to master this from of scrying are among the most powerful of all the eldar psykers.

With the galaxy now poised on the edge of another massive black crusade and the largest tyranid invasion yet seen, the visions of the farseers all agree that if the Bein-fae is to survive it must ready itself for war.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Off to a nice start! looking forward to more!


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

great clean up and smooth base coats, can't wait to see more!


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys, heres an update on the slow, but steady progress.










Hoping to get this guys up to tabletop standard in the next few days as I have more squads on the way.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

I have some new arrivals in the form of 5 dire Avengers, 10 Guardians and a wraithknight


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks like you're off to a good start!


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Heres all the visual goodness


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Lovely work on the Warseer's cloak, the blending is excellent. I can't wait to see how the rest of your army looks with that color scheme!


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys, here is some progress on another model. ( I ran out of primer half way through this one)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Purple, my favorite color, looking good so far, nice smooth and not overly thick base coat, great base for a nice paint job! Looking forward to seeing these finished.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Quickly mocked up a Guardian to test the new colours 

What are everyones thought's on the helmet, keep it like that or do inverted like Saim Hann?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I say invert the helm (like your warlock) and use different colored face plates to show squad designation. Other than that I love that purple color.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Invert for sure or try a third colour. Grey works great with purple, try it on the helm. It all looks clean and smooth. I would only advise against start to many units, models at once since it is easy to find yourself with much halfdone and not knowing where to continue. 

Good luck!


----------



## AledM (Jan 10, 2009)

Looking nice dude. Looking forward to our doubles tourney with two awesome-looking armies on the board :so_happy:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with inverting the helm colors too.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Well inverted seems to be the way forward  heres what I envision the army looking like (although I may do green gems instead of red)


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Not a fan of the colour purple in general, but that is a really nice colour scheme you've got going there! :so_happy:

Looking forward to seeing you progress the army :drinks:


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

You may be in luck tawa I want to test 1 more colour which is more or a greeny blue. I have also learned to paint eldar BEFORE the arms and heads are stuck on


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Kaiden said:


> I have also learned to paint eldar BEFORE the arms and heads are stuck on


Learning curves are a bitch aren't they :laugh:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Great colors so far! Keep it up.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Here are both of the potential colour schemes, please let me know which you prefer.


----------



## Mare (Jun 23, 2013)

Absolutely the purple.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Mare said:


> Absolutely the purple.


Seconded.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Thirded


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The purple, but it needs some starker highlights.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> The purple, but it needs some starker highlights.


This is also seconded.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys ill get these finished, based and highlighted soon so you can the purple I had in mind.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

The purple is great, that light blue would be awesome for dire avengers.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

cirs85 said:


> The purple is great, that light blue would be awesome for dire avengers.


Seconded


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like the blue actually. It's nice and light.


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> I really like the blue actually. It's nice and light.


c-c-c-combo breaker!!

Oh, and I too like the purple!!


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey guys, thank you soo much for the great feedback. Ill admit I am still on the fence, I love both of these colours. I have decided to paint the dire avengers in the Iybraesil colours as per cirs85's suggestion and any and all dark reapers I get will definatly be purple. 

Ill keep this updated as I playtest my unbuilt and unpainted eldar some more.


----------



## Laerath (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow really impressive skills here, it's stuff like this that gives me courage to post my own progress,


----------

